# I went to church today



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am a christian and I went to an easter sunday church service today with my parents  I sang the praises and it was good...or i mean fantastic! 

I have thought about getting baptised and I watched some of the people getting baptised there. I heard you have to go to classes or something weeks before the bapistism though and these people before they got bapisted they had to stand up at the front and tell all the people what has made them want to be baptisted and their relationship with god. I don't think I'd be able to do the stand up bit :afr or the classes because I have SA lol.... I dunno if the classes do baptism talk and bible studies to get you to understand the christian faith first and social activites which I might struggle to do too. 

I wanted to go to the praise service tonight at 6pm but my parents said it's abit late and it'll clash with the sunday lunch, which my mum will cook for this evening. I could go on my own, but this is my first time at that church so it's abit scary and nice to go with someone. But next weekend we are going to the sunday morning service again and the evening one :clap I love worshipping my god :boogie

Anyone else go to church? Did you get baptised? do you go to church with someone, and how are you with the people there?


----------



## lars (Mar 20, 2009)

.


----------



## kake (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not very relogious myself, but I got baptised when I was a baby. Don't remember it of course  Nice to hear you had a good time!


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to go when I was younger, but now I don't believe in god and if there would be god I would hate him.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

>>I have thought about getting baptised and I watched some of the people getting baptised there. I heard you have to go to classes or something weeks before the bapistism though and these people before they got bapisted they had to stand up at the front and tell all the people what has made them want to be baptisted and their relationship with god. I don't think I'd be able to do the stand up bit or the classes because I have SA<<

I'm so glad that you had a nice Easter service! I know that going to classes and standing up/speaking in front of the congregation can be terribly frightening. But God will give you the strength that you need...ask Him for help! God bless! I wish you the best!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

what does the . mean?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

It means they posted something and then decided against it, changing their post to a period. 

I was baptized at 13 or 14 years old. I wouldn't be so bold as to claim to know if it is a necessity, but I'd still say it's pretty important regardless. If you know the pastor, I would ask if you could do a private baptism with just you and him and your family or something like that. Otherwise, just forget all the people - it's not for them, right?

I went to church until after I graduated from college. I then stopped going because it just became too much. I really wish I had the courage to go... but with all those people, I can't concentrate on anything but the feeling of being stared at.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Good for you! I don't go to church, but I've been on Easter and it's fun.

Personally, I wouldn't worry that much about the baptism either way. If you can do it, great. If not... certainly your relationship with God is the important thing here, not whatever rituals you've done or not done.


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

I would encourage you to go to the classes if you can. Desensitization, which for SAers means being around other people, is helpful in overcoming SA. The more experience you have socializing, the better. Maybe your church could help you find the social support everyone needs. Churches usually have bible study groups and things like that.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you! I'm planning to go to church again, too.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I converted from atheism to Christianity last year and I try to go to church on a regular basis. I haven't been baptised yet, but I plan to once I feel ready for it. I always go to church alone and sit by myself but it doesn't bother me. Everybody is polite to me and I like the atmosphere there. Because of my SA, I don't feel comfortable sticking around after the worship service for the juice and cookies! That's something I have to work on.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

congrats on going to church 

I worship on my own now, in my own way. I've been to churches and they burned me because of my depression and anxiety. It will take a while before i set foot in one again.
But i figure God doesn't mind.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

I went to church this morning, but I ended up walking out midway through. The pastor kept on having the congregation form little discussion groups and making everyone mingle and introduce each other and such. I felt too anxious and self conscious so I left. 

I know that social interaction is what I need more than anything else in the world, yet I can't bring myself to lower my shields.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I stopped going to church ten years ago, I don't think its made me less spiritual or less christian at all. I get just as much out of reading and thinking about stuff on my own as I ever got out of listening to some guy in funny clothes make lame jokes and vague statements about everything.


----------

